

Ask HN: Consulting the right way? - EC1

I partnered up with a friend to consult in web&#x2F;mobile&#x2F;creative. We have a bunch of clients and it&#x27;s very unorganized and makes me nervous. I do this on the side along my current full-time job which I&#x27;m looking to quit once this takes off.<p>1) How do I prepare a proper contract for a simple freelance job
?<p>2) How do I handle payment and invoicing? I don&#x27;t want to do it for just cash. We agreed to invoice it under my name for now, but how do I deal with the tax implications of this extra money (I&#x27;m in Ontario, Canada).<p>3) I remember reading about this 17 year old kids consultancy on HN once but I can&#x27;t for the life of me remember the link.<p>Are there any good blogs HN recommends to follow in relation to consulting&#x2F;freelancing? I only know of the close.io blogs which are great and patio11&#x27;s work.<p>Thanks.
======
mattwritescode
1\. There are a number of predefined contracts which can be used on the
internet. Obviously the best thing to do is get a lawyer to look over what
ever you choose.

